# Best wide lightweight XC wheelset for the money



## steepisgood (Sep 21, 2012)

Looking for under 1450g, 25-30mm internal width XC wheelset. I know Roval SL and Kovee XXX, anything cheaper?????

thanks,

Edwin


----------



## Dromos123 (May 18, 2018)

steepisgood said:


> Looking for under 1450g, 25-30mm internal width XC wheelset. I know Roval SL and Kovee XXX, anything cheaper?????
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Edwin


I would look at having a custom build with hope pro4 hubs laced to nox teocalli rims or something similar. There are several online builders that allow you to pick your parts and build up a much nicer, custom set depending on your needs.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

What's your budget OP?


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm happy with these 









Sent from my iFern using Tapatalk while not riding, dammit!


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

Noclutch said:


> I'm happy with these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mind sharing some specs, and the price?


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

MudderNutter said:


> mind sharing some specs, and the price?


No problemo. 
Asymmetric i25.5r & 29f 
DT 350 straight pull, 16poe, boost, xD, iso, 28h, CXrays, brass nips.
$1013 delivered. Took around one month order to arrival in Florida. 
Very satisfied with build and finish. 

Sent from my iFern using Tapatalk while not riding, dammit!


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

1100 gram for $1,500??


----------



## warpdatframe (Feb 4, 2013)

Stan's crest rims, Sapim Lasers, and XTR hubs come in well under 1400g and costed me $350.


----------



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

warpdatframe said:


> Stan's crest rims, Sapim Lasers, and XTR hubs come in well under 1400g and costed me $350.


Hmmmmmmmmm my Hope Pro 2 Evo, Stan's Crest & Sapim DB 1550g. The Math's aren't right. My Stan's Valours (3.30ti hubs) 1350g

Unless you to glue ons getting down to 1100 is pretty tough.


----------



## rumblytumbly (Jun 5, 2013)

http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weenies/carbonfan-com-skyweight-30-24-mm-carbon-wheelset-1058135.html

They make wider ones now too for some more grams. www.carbonfan.com


----------



## IPA Rider (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm looking at getting a set of these built up from Nextie...

https://www.nextie.net/ultralight-mountain-clincher-34mm-NXT29UL34

Rims:
28mm internal
350g each

On DT240s with CX-Ray spokes
$1300
~1336g (according to their weights for the pieces and my fuzzy math)


----------



## warpdatframe (Feb 4, 2013)

conrad said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm my Hope Pro 2 Evo, Stan's Crest & Sapim DB 1550g. The Math's aren't right. My Stan's Valours (3.30ti hubs) 1350g
> 
> Unless you to glue ons getting down to 1100 is pretty tough.


The hope hubs are substantially heavier than xtr. I think somewhere around 100g. I also used 28h rims f/r and aluminum nipples.


----------



## sducomb (Jul 2, 2007)

My new race wheels. 30mm (25mm internal) Chinese carbon rims, Sapim CX-Ray spokes (24 front, 28 rear) DT240s (36t), alloy nipples. 1260 grams taped with valves. I cannot, unfortunately, give a source on the rims. The shop I race for has a secret source and I don't know what it is. Just raced on these at Lumberjack 100 last weekend and they are LEGIT!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Edit: It ain't really that wide though

About 1260g, Oxive 28mm asymmetrical lightweight 29er rims, DT 180 rear hub, DT 240 front, revolution spokes, alloy nipples. I found the 180 hub for a little over $200 I think new (one good think about boost is it makes the older stuff cheaper), this is a very cost effective wheelset too.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice Jayem!


----------



## gks333 (Mar 5, 2013)

steepisgood said:


> Looking for under 1450g, 25-30mm internal width XC wheelset. I know Roval SL and Kovee XXX, anything cheaper?????
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Edwin


What size tires do you use? If you are 2.4" or less your good with 23-25mm internal. I have the NOX skyline (23mm internal) on my 2015 pivot mach 4. I use Schwalbe hans damph 2.35"/2.25" front/rear with no issues for 3 years now. I am often in top 10% on local trails with a couple KOM's. My wheel set came in at exactly 1400g for $2100 with 36pt engagement upgrade. 28hole/32H front rear, sapium x-ray spokes, DT 240S hubs. 27.5" wheelset. Teocali rims are 26mm internal and not much heavier. I LOVE these wheels and will get skylines on next bike build. I weigh 175lbs with gear.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

warpdatframe said:


> Stan's crest rims, Sapim Lasers, and XTR hubs come in well under 1400g and costed me $350.


Then crest and sapim lasers and I would guess sapim hex secure lock nipples would come to around 350 on their own. Those hubs must have been cheap?


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Tire size is more than a width number. 2.4 on a 23-25mm inner rim *may* be adequate for some low volume old profile style tires designed for 19-21mm rims from yesteryear. In fact some of those like many Maxxis tires will square off if you try them on wider rims.
If you want to go more towards the max available today from 2.35-2.4 tires originally designed for wide rims 35mm would let you run lower pressure for a bigger footprint. _*If*_ the tire is high volume and has a more rounded profile that won't square off. 
Like the Frank Stacy designs.


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

Look for the older stans Gold wheel sets on fleebay. i found a new old stock for 400 and got a second spare set for 279! these are sub 1500 gram (i think 1425) aluminium wheelsets! On the used set i even cracked the rotor flange on the hub and they warrantied it for me!
great set... rider wieght limit is 170


----------



## warpdatframe (Feb 4, 2013)

Rims 50 each, hubs 200, and 50 for the spokes.


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

These Nextie's keep getting cheaper https://www.ebay.com/itm/PROMOTION-...rentrq:5c9249011640aad71d548b5dfff41145|iid:1


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

mackdhagen said:


> Look for the older stans Gold wheel sets on fleebay. i found a new old stock for 400 and got a second spare set for 279! these are sub 1500 gram (i think 1425) aluminium wheelsets! On the used set i even cracked the rotor flange on the hub and they warrantied it for me!
> great set... rider wieght limit is 170


Is this serious?


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

Edwin hasn't seemed to reply, but I will throw in my thoughts and back up the other Carbonfan posts.

I built a set of 27.5 wheels that are the following specs: 
Rims: Carbonfan Skyweight DC, 22mm internal
Hubs: Carbon-Ti 
Spokes: Cx-Ray
Nips: Sapim Alloy

Cost: Roughly $910
Weight: 1098g

Here is a write up: http://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires/carbonfan-skyweight-carbon-rim-review-1081098.html

I also purchased a set of 29er asym 22mm internal rims that will be built up in the same manner. Cost is the same as above, weight will be roughly 1,188g (as weighed by me).

You could go with Carbonfan's 25mm internal asym 29er wheel and the set up would be about 1,230g.

Please show me a better deal out there? 
None of these parts were ebay snags, this can all be bought for roughly the same price I paid because you can get every part from the suppliers I used.


----------



## emeterio (Jul 11, 2007)

sducomb said:


> View attachment 1204717
> View attachment 1204718
> 
> 
> My new race wheels. 30mm (25mm internal) Chinese carbon rims, Sapim CX-Ray spokes (24 front, 28 rear) DT240s (36t), alloy nipples. 1260 grams taped with valves. I cannot, unfortunately, give a source on the rims. The shop I race for has a secret source and I don't know what it is. Just raced on these at Lumberjack 100 last weekend and they are LEGIT!


How are your chinese rims this days? I'm just thinking on going chinise


----------



## sducomb (Jul 2, 2007)

emeterio said:


> How are your chinese rims this days? I'm just thinking on going chinise


Still going strong. Zero issues.


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

This is the best price-to-weight ratio I can find. 1290g for $739, shipped. I have now ordered more than $3000 of stuff from Speedsafe (for customers and myself) and it's all been fantastic quality.

DT Swiss 350 boost hubs
Pillar Xtra 1420 spokes (aero bladed)
Asymmetric 28mm outer width 22mm depth rims, Toray 700 carbon

I had a few hundred miles on one set before I sold the bike and I'll be coming in for a second shortly.


----------



## cornice6 (Aug 23, 2007)

Another happy customer of Carbonfan wheelset. Been using them for over a month now and they are solid wheelset. Here are the specs:

29er, 35mm width, 25mm depth, 29mm IW Asymmetric All Mountain
DT Swiss 240S Boost with Upgraded 54T ratchet
Spoke lacing: 2X
Axle: 110x15 BOOST / 148x12 BOOST
Freehub body: Shimano
Rotor: Centerlock
Spoke head: Straight pull
Front and rear holes: 28H
Spoke: Pillar aero x-tba 1420
Nipple drilling: External Nipple 4.5mm
Finish: Matte
Weave: UD
Decal: Stealth
1438g for the wheelset
$975 shipped


----------



## IPA Rider (Aug 24, 2008)

cornice6 said:


> Another happy customer of Carbonfan wheelset. Been using them for over a month now and they are solid wheelset. Here are the specs:
> 
> 29er, 35mm width, 25mm depth, 29mm IW Asymmetric All Mountain
> DT Swiss 240S Boost with Upgraded 54T ratchet
> ...


HOw are you liking the Sniper (trail model, I assume)???


----------



## cornice6 (Aug 23, 2007)

IPA Rider said:


> HOw are you liking the Sniper (trail model, I assume)???


This Sniper Trail is a great bike for me! I had the Primer prior to the Sniper and sold the Primer frame and fork. I transferred most of the parts minus the Carbonfan wheelset and Fox 34SC.

Bike climbs perfectly as expected and has pretty good traction seated or standing. I have not experienced any wheel lift/flop on steep climbs either. Does well over roots and rocks and very easily maneuverable. It is definitely a quick climbing bike especially if you motor it.

Descending this bike is very capable on technical sections of the trail. Although it's only 120mm I find it very solid and stable on drops and rutted sections and I feel the travel is plenty for me and for the trails I ride. It also handles well when leaned over on corners while pushing hard. I went from 740mm bars to 760mm and it gave me plenty of leverage to lean the bike over with more confident. I plan on racing XTerra with this bike so I'm working on getting the weight down which currently sits at 25.5lbs with pedals.


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

FYI for $571 you can pre-order the Speedsafe 1290g wheelset with DT Swiss 350 hubs laced to T700 28mm 29er rims with Pillar X-tra 1420 black spokes. Includes 1-year warranty and shipping to USA.

The price is valid through November 11, but I pre-ordered now just to guarantee my price.

I am a previous owner of this exact wheelset and have nothing but good things to say about quality and customer service.

Crazy deal!! I have never seen anything better for the price without cheap junk Novatec or Powerway hubs. In fact, I put in my pre-order in and left the seller a kind note. He replied that this pre-order price is "without profit".


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

$1,600 delivered, 25mm wide IIRC


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

sissypants said:


> FYI for $571 you can pre-order the Speedsafe 1290g wheelset with DT Swiss 350 hubs laced to T700 28mm 29er rims with Pillar X-tra 1420 black spokes. Includes 1-year warranty and shipping to USA.
> 
> The price is valid through November 11, but I pre-ordered now just to guarantee my price.
> 
> ...


That's 28mm outside width, right? If I read correctly the inner width is about 23mm?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/129...p-clincher-tubeless-straight/32828213559.html


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

westin said:


> That's 28mm outside width, right? If I read correctly the inner width is about 23mm?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/129...p-clincher-tubeless-straight/32828213559.html


Yeah its 23mm internal 28mm external, pretty narrow for MTB standards but works for me. I don't run wide tires anyway. Also can do double-duty for wider gravel tires.


----------



## Raikzz (Jul 19, 2014)

Do they have wider options also?


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

Raikzz said:


> Do they have wider options also?


They do, but it's all on Aliexpress. I'm not an affiliate or representative of the brand, but this is the only one I see on preorder. Ask them, maybe they can do that same price for a wider rim.


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

sissypants said:


> FYI for $571 you can pre-order the Speedsafe 1290g wheelset with DT Swiss 350 hubs laced to T700 28mm 29er rims with Pillar X-tra 1420 black spokes. Includes 1-year warranty and shipping to USA.
> 
> The price is valid through November 11, but I pre-ordered now just to guarantee my price.
> 
> ...


Just got in touch with the supplier and had 280g rims switched out for the stock 315g rims for $15. That's 70g savings for $15--not bad. And rolling weight too.

Way to go for a $586 1220g wheelset with DT 350 hubs!!


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

sissypants said:


> Just got in touch with the supplier and had 280g rims switched out for the stock 315g rims for $15. That's 70g savings for $15--not bad. And rolling weight too.
> 
> Way to go for a $586 1220g wheelset with DT 350 hubs!!


This is a screaming deal but it seems strange to me that you would have a rim that is serious bleeding edge light ( 280g!?! ) and DT350 hubs which are basically heavy duty hubs. Pretty unbalanced. I would feel much more confident day to day bashing around and rolling around on DT240 hubs and 400g rims .... again, not to take away from the deal, just my observation.


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

slcpunk said:


> This is a screaming deal but it seems strange to me that you would have a rim that is serious bleeding edge light ( 280g!?! ) and DT350 hubs which are basically heavy duty hubs. Pretty unbalanced. I would feel much more confident day to day bashing around and rolling around on DT240 hubs and 400g rims .... again, not to take away from the deal, just my observation.


It's all about money. DT 240s cost a fortune, 280g rims don't. Run the math on the hairsine ratios (grams saved vs. dollars spent) and it's easy to see where to make the investment. They also offer Extralite Hyperboost if you so desire


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

sissypants said:


> It's all about money. DT 240s cost a fortune, 280g rims don't. Run the math on the hairsine ratios (grams saved vs. dollars spent) and it's easy to see where to make the investment. They also offer Extralite Hyperboost if you so desire


Got it - understood. i know the DT240 are way more.


----------



## WindWithMe (Apr 17, 2008)

I just preordered the speedsafe wheelset from aliexpress. This will fit my Cannondale Bad Habit 2 assuming I order 6 bolt XD XX1? Here is the link to the bike specs...

https://www.cannondale.com/USA/bike/Productdetail?Id=986927b2-ca58-47d5-84a0-9f4266cd6a95

I haven't purchased a new bike for 8 years and a lot has changed. I just want a lighter wheelset for racing next season.


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

sissypants said:


> Just got in touch with the supplier and had 280g rims switched out for the stock 315g rims for $15. That's 70g savings for $15--not bad. And rolling weight too.
> 
> Way to go for a $586 1220g wheelset with DT 350 hubs!!


Just got the set, it actually weighs 1249g. The math adds up, I assumed a stock rim offering of 315g, but I guess the stock offering is 300g even.

1249g wheelset weight
- DT Swiss XD straight-pull 12x148mm 6-bolt hub: 283g
- DT Swiss straight-pull 15x110 6-bolt hub: 145g
- 56 Pillar X-tra Aero 1420 spokes: 4.3g/pc (260mm)
- 56 Pillar alloy nipples: 0.32g/pc
= Calculated rim weight: 1249g - 686g = 563g = *281.5g each*

The pre-order deal ended on 11-11 and I got them on 11-21, very satisfied.


----------



## marcgpx (Nov 15, 2009)

*xtr hubs*



warpdatframe said:


> Stan's crest rims, Sapim Lasers, and XTR hubs come in well under 1400g and costed me $350.


XTR hubs alone costs well over 350, where did you get stuff?


----------



## amer_ua (Nov 10, 2009)

we got a lot of wheel builds based on rims from A-one shop

there are newer versions of rims with additional support below nipples

hubs - dt 350, spokes - dt competition \ dt revolution

wheels comes on 1350-1450 gramms depending on type and count of spokes

350 rims + 175 hubs + 70 spokes = 595 usd. the price of wheelbuild should be included (depends on your lbs prices, in ukraine it will take below 30 usd for two wheels)


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

amer_ua said:


> we got a lot of wheel builds based on[
> 350 rims + 175 hubs + 70 spokes = 595 usd. the price of wheelbuild should be included (depends on your lbs prices, in ukraine it will take below 30 usd for two wheels)


Based on the link provided, 277 Eu x 2 = 554 Eu just for the rims, how can you reach your 595 usd for the wheelset? Just wondering


----------



## amer_ua (Nov 10, 2009)

277 is for two rims 

i selected 24H 28H - you will recieve 2 rims with 24 and 28 holes with matte finish

150usd\rim - quite ordinary price on ali. you can find a little cheaper (down to 100usd\rim on sale, 11.11, ali birthday etc)


----------



## ScottyJ7 (Dec 18, 2011)

I would contact www.cyclewheelsusa.com He can build you whatever you want NOX, SPANK, Stans....with all your favorite hubs..King, Hope, I9, etc


----------

